# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Полезные программы в моём компьютере

## Asteriks

*Представьте, что ваш компьютер заполнен всякой всячиной. Вам нужно освободить дисковое пространство. Значит, удалим не нужное. 
Скажите, какой минимум полезных программ Вы оставите? *

----------


## Akasey

Офис и Антивирусник, Интернет браузер, аудио и видио плееры (с кодеками). Пару утилит. хз, может и всё.

----------


## Sanych

Отключить восстановление системы. Место сразу добавиться. Или очистить все точки восстановления кроме последней.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересная идея. Можно пошагово? Про очистку восстановления кроме последней? Ну, а какие программы оставишь, Саныч?

----------


## Sanych

Значит так. Жмёш на диск который хочеш очистить правой кнопкой мышки. Свойства - Очистка диска(посредине) - Дополнительно - в самом низу - Восстановление системы - Очистить. 
А программы стандартный набор. Оффис, антивирус, аудио и видео проигрыватель. Клайт мега кодек пак. Браузер. Пунто ещё, потому как привык уже. Очень редко пользуюсь конвертером для видео файлов.

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос: ничего не случится плохого, если удалить предыдущее восстановление системы? Это я для перестраховки. Ты же писал, что последнее восстановление останется?

----------


## Sanych

Останется последняя точка восстановления. Она же будет пока единственная.

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*,
всё можно делать без опаски

----------


## Vanya

хехе) место, говоришь освобождаем?
я оставлю системные программы, коих штук десять. это анинсталлер, тотал, чистильщик от мусора, запись дисков тоже в этом списке.. антивирус. естесно каспер 
также оставлю 4 браузера, две миранды, денвер, торрент-клиент
офис + программы для веб-дизайна
8 разных плееров (:
фотошоп, эй си ди си
7 конвертёров, резальщиков и прочей ерунды
проги для мобилы
четыре проги для создания "музыки"
тюнеры для настройки гитары
пара игр
это оставлю. 
отменю восстановление системы, уменьшу файл подкачки и ещё сделаю вот так (что освободит пару гиг) -> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ого, Ваня)) Количество плееров...да-а... 
Ага, диск сжимать? Я уже по совету Саныча почистила от файлов восстановления системы. Отпишись, пожалуйста, что за сжатие диска?

----------


## Asteriks

> *Asteriks*,
> всё можно делать без опаски


Опиши подробности, я же не понимаю в этом ничего.... И у меня второй пакет стоит.

----------


## Sanych

*Сжатие диска - disk compression*

Методика автоматического сжатия без участия пользователей всех файлов, записываемых на диск и автоматического разжатия файлов при чтении их с диска.

Сжатие диска осуществляется для увеличения в информационной системе памяти, необходимой для решения различных задач. При этом происходит преобразование физического диска в один либо группу логических дисков. Однако при этом сжатии уменьшается скорость обращения к диску

Другими словами к тому к чему часто идет обращение не надо сжимать, а что редко используется можно. Место экономишь достаточно в зависимости от объема информации на диске и размер самого диска...

А вообще советуют лучше дефрагментацию сделать, чем сжимать. Скорость обращения к таким файлам падает. Потому как их надо сначала разжать для работы. 

Цитата одного форума "Исходя из моего опыта - малополезно.
Во-первых, лишние операции с диском.
Во-вторых, нужно время на распаковку сжатых данных.
В-третьих, всегда есть баланс между "силой" сжатия и процессорным временем, потраченным на сжатие. То есть "быстро и эффективно" не получится. Кто ставил 7-zip, тот знает 
В-четвёртых, такое полезно максимум для хранения документов. Хранение музыки, архивов, фильмов на сжатом диске смысла не имеет - такие файлы сжимаются плохо (потому что уже сжаты, и дальше просто некуда).
Подтверждено ещё экспериментами с DriveSpace и DoubleSpace. Проще диск купить дополнительный, они нынче недорогие."

----------


## Vanya

ну я как бы особых проблем не замечаю 

скорость работы вроде устраивает, у меня просто много всяких табулатур и текстовых файлов, вот и сжимаю их...  

а на музыку и фильмы это не влияет. согласен. дальше некуда там уже уменьшать размер

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
ВСЁ Ж ВРОДЕ ДОСТУПНО РАСПИСАЛ, ЧТО НЕ ПОНЯТНО?

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошо вам, мужчинам, рассуждать про всё понятно. Ладно, проедем и забудем.

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
Никуда не проедем и, Бог даст, ничего не забудем
Скажи конкретно - что не ясно
Почему у тебя уже места на HDD нет? Объём малый или мусора немерено?
До ХР3 тебя byfly обновит - файл распакуешь и загрузишь - и всё, потом только по желтому значку в трее перезагружаться будешь.

----------


## Asteriks

Мусора полный комп. Трое пользователей на один комп многовато. Фильмов, фоток и музыки не мерено. Ты погоди объяснять, чуть позже. А третий пак я не хочу, у меня был и были с ним проблемы. Уже и не помню какие...

----------


## vova230

Я периодически нужную информацию, фильмы пишу на DVD-диски. Так место немножко увеличивается на некоторое время.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
у меня вся моя рабочая - справочная информация спокойно влазит на один DVD
HDD - 160Гб
мусора, правда, тоже до лимита

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, 
> у меня вся моя рабочая - справочная информация спокойно влазит на один DVD
> HDD - 160Гб
> мусора, правда, тоже до лимита


везет тебе. У меня только фильмов уже примерно 25 ДВД
ну и примерно столько-же рабочей информации. Плюс архив.

----------


## SDS

Ссылку скидываю - контроль скорости на Byfly
А может опять не туда кидаю?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Ремонт флешек 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## rattlesnake

Может кто подскажет, в какой из полезных программ, читающих pdf -файлы, возможно редактирование документа?

----------


## Sanych

FoxitReader

----------


## SDS

вроде залился, это очень сильный PDF - редактор, альтернативы не знаю

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## rattlesnake

Опять не в теме задаю вопрос, но мне ещё нужна прога DAEMON TOOLS версия 4.0.3 Буду очень признательна.
SDS, большое спасибо.

----------


## Sanych

У меня есть Daemon Tools Lite v4.30.2

----------


## SDS

*rattlesnake*, 
ты виртуал какой установить хочешь?
я "алкоголиком 120" пользуюсь

----------


## rattlesnake

Мне нужно файлы iso с диска на комп установить, созданные DAEMON. Тotal не все файлы читает, приходится пропускать. В итоге что работает, что нет.  Вот я и пробую всякими версиями. Методом тыка. Сил моих уже нет...

----------


## SDS

*rattlesnake*, 
так в Alcohol 120 iso и загружаются, соэдается виртуальный диск или CD-Rom,
я так сыну защищённые игрушки ставил



click

----------


## rattlesnake

Нет, спасибо. Не надо Alcohol.

----------


## Sanych

Для виртуальных образов самая толковая прога - UltraISO. Поставь её и будет всё нармуль.

----------


## rattlesnake

*SDS*, спасибо, я прекрасно справилась с DAEMON. 4 виртуальных дисковода и масса возможностей для чтения разных расширений. Спасибо за беспокойство, отбой тревоге))

----------


## SDS

*rattlesnake*, 
4 вируальных дисковода - это круто!!!

----------


## rattlesnake

Не то слово. А удобство какое и простота! Может, для открытия файлов ULTRA ISO покруче, но для работы с ними - милое дело именно DAEMON. Советую. Могу урок ликбеза провести.

----------


## illusion

Насколько я понимаю, уже писалось, что файлы созданы в DAEMON, поэтому и читать их лучше той же программой. Вы не согласны?

----------


## illusion

Всё очень толково расписал. Спасибо.

----------


## illusion

Спасибо, создавать не нужно. Я поняла главное - ISO архив. 
Если хочешь, поясни мне, почему этот архив ISO Total Commander не всегда читать хочет и приходится его другими программами переписывать на комп.

----------


## SDS

UserGate

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

Для тех, кто качает большого объёма файлы без аккаунта (бесплатно), а бафлай им
закачку рвёт.
ДОКАЧКА - видеоурок.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот сегодня только вспомнил, что есть у меня программка одна полезная.
Позволяет смотреть видео прямо из архива, и самое классное в ней то, что ей совсем не важно скачали вы фильм целиком или ваша закачка прервалась. Сколько закачали столько и просмотрите.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Толковая вещь, пригодится.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Vcompress--сжатие графических файлов 

Ценность её в том,что она уменьшает "вес" фото, а размеры фото остаются прежними,разрешение также остаётся прежним.Очень удобная вещь для сжатия графических файлов. Существенно изменяется размер при незначительном снижении качества! Понимает основные графические форматы (bmp, jpg, wmf и т.д.). Незаменимая штука для сжатия рисунков перед закачкой на мобильный телефон!

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

AkelPad
 Отличный блокнот, особенно, когда возникают проблемы с кодировками, всё просто и доступно(в отл. от др. блокнотов). Изменение размера -- Ctrl + CKMыши, фон--шрифт также меняется.
Скачать:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

О кодировках: есть программка  ШТИРЛИЦ, в окно кидаем непонятный набор символов, перевод происходит автоматически,иногда происходит довольно много перекодировок(внизу, в строке состояния можно посмотреть).

----------


## SDS

расшифровка основных кодов ошибок Windows

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

как закладки в браузере (если их много) упаковать в альбом? я у себя вот так сделал

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

ремонт системы: укажите тип ОС и процессора -  остальное утилитка сделает сама
перезагрузка - обязательно!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*Team Viewer*

управление машиной с другого конца света и обмен файлами напрямую без сети!!!
скорость обмена до 2,5 Мв/с !!! некоммерческое использование - бесплатно !!!
условия:
1. наличие проги на обменных машинах (при необходимости устанавливается автозапуск)
2. свободный доступ в Инет.
Проверено, всё работает! По трафику - не знаю, не отслеживал (у меня анлимит)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

